# thyroid removal



## pooh0199 (Jul 25, 2007)

Have any of you had a thyriod removal due to rapid changes of TSH on the same dose of meds?  I also have anxiety through the roof! My levels in les than 3 months were 14.83 to 0.25 to 3.26. I feel awful! Very tired. I'm going to a new endo today.


----------

